# Fuente de corriente constante para led 1w



## fernandomartin (May 11, 2009)

Ayuda! tengo el siguiente problema estoy usando un conjunto de celdas solares para cargar 3 pilas AA en serie. con esto obtengo unos 3,6 a 3,8 volts aproximadamente dependiendo del tiempo de carga que consiga a traves del sol.  con las pilas prentendo iluminar un led de 1w. Este segun especificacion trabaja con 350mA , Yo para esa corriente le aplico 3,1 volt en cuanto me paso de tension la corriente se va hasta el maximo de 500mA que entrega mi fuentecita. el problema lo tengo a la hora de regular por tension porque los reguladores tipo 7803 o lm317 necesitan mas de 3,6 volts para entrar en regimen de trabajo. mi pregunta es si podra hacerlo a traves de un circuito regulador de corriente,  algun circuito que limite a los 350mA que necesito?. Alguien tiene un idea del circuito a implementar?, se puede lograr regular a pesar de los escasos 3,6 volts que tengo?  desde ya gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

amigo, con una sola resistencia puedes limitar tu corriente para dejar pasar solo la corriente que necesitas.

si tu voltage maximo es de 3.8V y quieres que el led te consuma 350mA,
supongamos que el led tiene una caida de tension de 2.8V, entonces tendrias 1V que cairian en la resistencia limitadora.
R = V / I
R = 1 / .35
R = 2.8 Ohms. con un soporte de potencia de 0.35W.

Con una resistencia de 2.7 omhs 1/2 Watt te quedaria la corriente limitada.


Edit. El voltage de el diodo me dio 2.8V.   P = V / I.     V = P/I     V = 1 / 0.35 = 2.85


----------



## marioxcc (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo: eso no es una fuente de corriente constante, el compañero quiere que sus diodos emisores de luz consuman la misma potencia a pesar de las fluptuaciones en la tensión que entregan sus celdas solares.
fernandomartín: el LM317 trabaja desde 1.2 V, al menos la versión de STMicroelectronics, en el siguiente localizador universal de recursos se encuentra la hoja de datos del susodicho circuito integrado: http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/2154/lm317.pdf
por cierto, ¿por que no usas pilas de 1.5 V?.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

Marioxcc: el voltage no tiene fluCtuaciones de mas de 5%, y la carga tampoco, con la resistencia no ocupa mas.
pero si quiere un limitador de corriente aqui hay uno muy sencillo


----------



## fernandomartin (May 12, 2009)

Primeramente les quiero agradecer por la ayuda,les contesto algunas de las cuetiones que me plantearon.
No puedo usar solo una resistencia para limitar, una variacion de tension de 0.1 volt representa unos cuantos mA con 3.4 volts se va como a 500 mA de consumo. Las pilas de 1.5 no son recargables! bueno no oficialmente..  Con lm317 probe pero a pesar de que es capaz de trabajar con tensiones bajas como de 1,5 volt para regular necesita un porcentaje de tension extra del cual yo no dispongo, para que regule a 3.1 tuve que aplicarle en la entrada casi 7 volts. con menos de eso deja de regular. 
El ultimo circuito me intereso! tendras algun dato mas para pasarme porque no me hago mucha idea de los valores. gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## luisgrillo (May 12, 2009)

pues la alimentacion puede ser desde el minivo voltage que sea igual al diodo zener.  si poner el diodo de 3.1V, la resistencia R1 seria de unos 47 ohms, el transistor debe de ser uno con un hfe elevado, por que la corriente que entrara en base sera muy baja.
R2 que es un potenciometro lo puedes poner de 500 ohms. y la R de colector la pones para limitar el maximo de corriente que quieres. 
por ejemplo, si tienes un voltage de 3.5V, la corriente maxima que quieres que sea de 400 mA, 
entonces pondrias la resistencia de 8.75ohms... ~8.2 ohms.


----------



## fernandomartin (May 12, 2009)

Por las dudas agrego la hoja de datos del led en cuestion:


----------



## luisgrillo (May 12, 2009)

pero amigo, con la resistencia, si solo le pones la resistencia andaria bien, tienes que tenr una caida de tension masomenos de 3V, el maximo absoluto es de 3.4

con la bateria de 3.4V una resistencia de 10 ohms tendrias una corriente maxima de 350mA
 y con la bateria cargada a 3.8V con la misma resistencia tendrias una corriente maxima de 380mA.

Con menos voltage el diodo no te enciende por que no llegas al voltage Vd. y como vez, un incremendo de .4V solo aumento 30mA, no tienes pierde amigo, no se te quemara el diodo con al resistencia limitadora.
aun si subes el vltage asta 4.5V con esa resistencia tendrias maximo 450mA, y ya viste que el voltage se elevo vastante.


----------



## fernandomartin (May 12, 2009)

luisgrillo cometi un error en el mensaje anterior, recien tome una lectura mas precisa del comportamiento del led, los valores obtenidos son los siguientes (3.09v - 350mA) (3.13v - 400mA) (3.20v - 500mA) .
De lo recogido entiendo que la unica manera es limitar la corriente dado que los valores de tension a controlar son criticos, no se me ocurre como mantener una tension en 3.09 sin que suba algunas decimas. 
La respuesta del led frente a la tension en el orden de los 3v no es lineal, sube mucho la corriente con apenas una decima de volt.
De todas maneras me intereso el circuito que me pasaste, con eso entiendo que a pesar de que al diodo le lleguen 3,5v el limite de corriente lo va a mantener a salvo, tenes un transitor para recomendarme? gracias por la colaboracion!


----------



## fernandomartin (May 19, 2009)

probe el circuito recomendado, regula bien con tensiones un poco mas altas de las que dispongo, con 3,6 volts regula pero  en cuanto las pilas se descargan un poco deja de regular, aun cuando las pilas todavia tienen carga, estuve investigando reguladores serie LDO que regulan y apenas requieren  200 a 300 mV por sobre la tension a regular. me esta costando encontrar uno apropiado en argentina..


----------



## Nilfred (May 19, 2009)

En teoría si a un MOSFET le aplicas una tensión constante en el Gate, regula una corriente constante.
El MOSFET te da los 200mV de margen que necesitas, ahora necesitas un circuito paralelo que te de la tensión necesaria para lograr 350mA.
En mi caso se trata de un regulador para 3 LEDs entre 12v y 13,8v, para el que necesito 2,64v en el Gate del 2N7000 para regular 20mA. Como uso el LM317L necesito 3v mas.
En tu caso si no entra el LDO en serie, puede ir en paralelo.


----------



## karl (May 21, 2009)

no te preocupes mucho, los LED como cualquier otro diodo tienen una resistencia elevada HASTA el voltaje de ruptura en directa (creo que así se llama) en donde la resistencia se cae, y empiezan a conducir, lo que es peor, un cambio pequeño en el voltaje en directa implica una caida muy grande en la resistencia, (pa'l caso es lo mismo en inversa, pero llegando al voltaje de ruptura se les suele salir el humo ) ahora, en un LED, nos interesa limitar la corriente en directa (y sobre todo con los nuevos LED de alto poder), porque un aumento en el voltaje implica una potencia mucho mayor disipada, y eso implica calentamiento y reducción de la vida útil del LED.

La idea de la resistencia es valida, si tienes una resistencia determinada, va a limitar el voltaje en una forma LINEAL, versus la caida de resistencia del LED, con lo que protejes tu LED.
Va el ejemplo:
el LED, con los datos experimentales:
 Volts    ILED     IRESISTENCIA*
3.09     350ma       350ma
3.13     400ma       354ma
3.20     500ma       363ma

y el caso extremo
6.00      XXX         680ma.  

notas:
* corriente calculada por la ley de OHM, esta es la corriente disponible detras de la resistencia, por lo que limita la corriente disponible al LED, aunque el LED permite mas corriente, no hay mas.

XXX no se tiene el dato, pero seguro que aqui ya se le salió el humo al LED

A mas control, ponle un regulador como los que se han posteado aquí para tener "seguro" el voltaje y que la resistencia este bien calculada.


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2009)

permitime escribir en este tema para tenerlo presente.
puesto que me parece interesante.
si mal no entiendo debe de:
si vcc <= 3,09v ...........cae toda la Vcc en la carga , nada debe estar en serie "molestando "
si Vcc > 3,1 v debe regular y en lo posible no en paralelo para no descargar la fuente que es una bateria de poca capacidad.

trabajando por corriente *y con esos margenes.*

espero que salga algo viable.

saludos


----------



## triururit (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenas
en mi caso necessito una fuente de corriente constante para un sensor que funciona a 0,1mA, me han propuesto el siguiente circuito y no acabo de ver qual es el valor de resistencias que necessito.
si alguien puede ayudarme a resolver mi duda, lo agradeceria
gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 29, 2009)

Muy poca corriente si entendí bien son 100µA, echale un vistaso al LM334, buscá *Constant Current Diode*, JFET Current Regulator, *Curent Limiting Diode*. Para esa corriente es *especial*


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola.
Re= 0.6V / 0.1A = 6 ohm  ------> usa 6.8 ohm
Asume el beta del transistor igual a 100 ó el menor valor de beta según la hoja de datos.

Ib=0.1A / 100 =0.001 A=1mA.
Asume una corriente Ix mayor al 10 veces la corriente de base, por ejemplo Ix=11mA.
El valor de Rx= (5 - 2*0.6) / 11mA = 345 ohm  --->  usa un potenciómetro de 1K.
Calibra con el potenciómetro el 0.1A
Usa otro transistor de más potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## triururit (Jul 8, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas!
me parecen muy interesantes, pero en mi caso, la fuente de tensión no es constante y los circuitos anteriores no me sirven.
El kit de la cuestion es que tengo un sensor de temperatura el cual cambia de valor de resistecia segun la temperatura y a su vez la fuente de tensión tambien cambia de valor, por lo tanto necessito que la corriente sea constante para poder saber con precision la temperatura que mide.
Otra parte importante es que el circuito solo puede utilizar la fuente de tension que antes he comentado (variable) y que los componentes del circuito no deven consumir corriente (solo R, transistores, diodos,...)nada de amplificador, zeners,etc

No se si es algo imposible, pero yo no he encontrado nada que me solucione el problema.
Algun voluntario?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola.
Publica tu circuito para tener una mejor idea de lo que deseas y se puede hacer.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## triururit (Jul 8, 2009)

No tengo ningun circuito, el anterior que publique no funciona si la fuente de corriente es variable,
he probado uno similar con un Mosfet y lo mismo, solo me sirve para fuentes de tension fijas.

tan solo necessito tener 0,1mA constantes en una resistencia variable.


----------



## karl (Jul 9, 2009)

si entendi bien, el kit que tienes es un thermistor conectado con una resistencia fija como divisor de voltaje (por eso cambia el voltaje al cambiar la temperatura), y lo que quieres hacer es que prenda una luz indicadora con la salida de esto. ¿voy bien?, y aventurandome un poco más, necesitas que la lampara (LED) indique algo, por ejemplo si se llego a cierta temperatura o se excedió, si no, por que no conectar el LED a una resitencia y directamente a la fuente.
Otra opcion podria ser que el brillo del LED te indicara el valor de la temperatura.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2009)

Comprate el LM334 y asunto solucionado.
¿O es que acaso tenemos que seguir adivinando?


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 3, 2013)

tengo un problema similar!!!! ayuddaaaaaa

 estoy tratando de iluminar cuatro led de 1 watt que consumen 300 mah con una bateria de 3,6 volt 2000 mah

el problema es que cuando quiero alimentar cada led con 300 mah si regulo la corriente con un lm317 la caída de voltaje es de 1,2 volt y entonces el led me queda con 3,6-1,2=1,4 volt 

entonces me encontré este circuito  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





que funciona muy bien y al bajar el valor de la resistencia va subiendo la corriente del led.....el problema es que resistencias de menos de 1 ohm no existen !!! y puedo agrupar en paralelo pero queda una piña de resistencias que no probé todavia....la pregunta es....se puede modificar este circuito para manejar 300  mah ??  desde ya agradecido


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 3, 2013)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> tengo un problema similar!!!! ayuddaaaaaa
> 
> estoy tratando de iluminar cuatro led de 1 watt que consumen 300 mah con una bateria de 3,6 volt 2000 mah
> 
> ...



Hola...te aclaro algo las resistencias menores a 1ohms si existen(de carbón hay desde 1/10 de ohms o sea 0.1, 0.22, 0.33, 0.47, 0.56, 0.68, etc) y de alambre también y en distintas potencias a disipar. Siguiendo la lógica del circuito que adjuntaste con una de 0.22ohms deberias tener los 300ma/h pero nunca he usado dicho IC.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 3, 2013)

voy a preguntar...en las casas de electronica que voy yo nunca vi comprar una de esas....sera cuestion de averiguar...es buena idea...gracias



huy estoy viendo que en un foro dice que mas de 120 mah este circuito tiene problemas de saturación del transistor,,,,maldicion !


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 3, 2013)

me respondo y cuestiono....se podria poner otro transistor mas potente?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola.

 Aquí puedes ver como convertir 3.6V a 5V: http://cds.linear.com/docs/en/datasheet/3467afe.pdf

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Dic 4, 2013)

hay muchos reguladores step up con reslimentacion tal que se comportan como fuente de corriente, fijate en el sitio de TI hay muchos ejemplos de LED drivers


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 4, 2013)

se me está complicando....pensé que era mas sencillo....gracias por las respuestas de todos modos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2013)

El 7135 de 350 mA es lo normal en caso de LED de 1 W.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 4, 2013)

mañana voy a ver si lo consigo...

gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2013)

Vas a necesitar 4 7135


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Dic 5, 2013)

si ya se.....ya los pedi a china por aliexpress    en unos dias ya los tengo y a soldar con paciencia porque son smd y de esas cosas sueldo poco y nada...es posible soldarlos sin quemarlos


----------



## espadarota (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola que tal.
Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo escasos conocimientos de electrónica.
Tengo un problema que creo que encaja en este hilo.

Mi duda en concreto es sobre el circuito para regular la potencia del diodo. Tengo uno pensado y me gustaría la opinión de alguien que sepa del tema.

Pero antes, os explico un poco las características de lo que tengo:

- Diodo láser M 140. Potencia máxima 2-2,5W. Intensidad máxima segura soportada 1,8 A. Voltaje mínimo 3,2V. Voltaje máximo 12V (creo, no he encontrado ningún datasheet, del mínimo estoy seguro))
- Dos parejas de pilas de litio recargables tipo 18650 de 3,7V para obtener 7,4V en serie. (En realidad dan 8,2-8,4V), Dos son de 3A/h y las otras dos de 5A/h.
- Un regulador LM350T que soporta 3A.
- Potenciómetros de 100ohm 0,5W (6 unidades)
- Resistencias de 5W de 1ohm y de 2,7ohm (5 unidades de 1ohm y 15 de 2,7ohm)
- Diodos 1N5408 que soportan 3A (20 unidades)
- Condensadores electrolíticos de 10uF 25V (muchos)
- Micro pulsador (muchos)

Bueno al grano, había pensado en este circuito: (Ver archivo adjunto)

Os explico el porqué de cada elemento (otra cosa es que tenga sentido)

R1: Está para limitar la corriente máxima en el diodo láser a un poco menos de 1.8A, si mis cálculos no fallan teóricamente lo limitaría a 1.778 A
R2: para proteger el ajuste del LM350 (no estoy seguro de si es el valor correcto)
R3: para poder ajustar manualmente los voltios de salida del LM350 (no estoy seguro de si es el valor correcto)
D2: para proteger a D1 en caso de poner las pilas al revés.
C1: para estabilizar la tensión (no estoy seguro de si es el valor correcto)
D1: es el diodo láser
LM350T: el regulador de tensión

Bueno, esto es todo, me gustaría que me diérais vuestra opinión, y mucho mas, vuestras correcciones 

Muchas gracias de ante mano.
PD: perdón si me he extendido demasiado, el que no sabe, es como el que no ve ...


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Yo eliminaría R1, y la parte del lm350 está mal, debería verse así:


----------



## espadarota (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola gracias por tu ayuda.

¿Al quitar R1 no corro el riesgo de superar la intensidad máxima del diodo y quemarlo?

He corregido el circuito según tus indicaciones. Lo adjunto.
Según esto, ¿sobraría tambien C1?
El potenciometro, al ser 0,5W ¿podría quemarse?

Saludos.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Lm350 junto con la resistencia están configurados para proporcionar +-1,7A
Lm350 limita la corriente, poner R1 solo quemará energía al aire, ahora una resistencia de 730miliohms es imposible de conseguir lo más cercano sería 1ohm
Dándote una corriente de 1.25A constante.

Podrías poner una resistencia de 1ohm 2w paralela a una de 2,7ohm 1w para conseguir una excelente aproximación a los 730miliOhm


----------



## espadarota (Ene 22, 2015)

Entonces, ¿simplemente con poner en lugar de tu resistencia un potenciómetro de 100 ohm por ejemplo sería suficiente?

Si no he entendido mal, el propio lm350 al regular la tensión, inevitablemente regulará también la intensidad ¿no?

¿Los condensadores y el diodo 1N4058 siguen sirviendo para algo?

 perdona mi gran ignorancia...



Es que lo que me interesa es poder regular la intensidad del laser, por eso decía lo del potenciometro. aunque no se si lo aguantará...

Hay algo que se me escapa o no entiendo.

Igual lo estaré calculando mal, pero con 730 mohms me sale una corriente de 6.575 A.
Aunque también es cierto que desconozco la resistencia intrinseca del lm 350 ni como funciona por dentro...


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Ten en cuenta que por esa resistencia pasa la misma corriente que por el láser, si consigues un potenciometro de 100ohm y muchos watts avisame para encargar algunos....

El lm regula el voltaje entre sus patas de salida y adj, esta luchando por tener 1,25v en esos puntos, si pones una resistencia ahí, por ley de ohm sabrás cuanta corriente circula por ella, sabiendo la resistencia y los 1,25v 
1,25V / 0,730ohm = 1,7123A

Eso está en serie con el láser, osea que la misma corriente en esa resistencia pasa por el láser.

Tu quieres poder regular la corriente????

El diodo lo Puedes poner antes del lm350 y los condensadores también los puedes poner, Ayudarían a estabilizar.


----------



## espadarota (Ene 22, 2015)

Pero esos 1.25 V ? no entiendo. Se supone que yo puedo regular la tensión con el LM. O sea, yo al laser lo quiero alimentar desde los 8V para abajo.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Amigo lea esto primero:
 http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LM317 

La diferencia con el 350 es la capacidad para manejar corriente, pero el funcionamiento es el mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

0,720 Ω si existe en metal film


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola.

Para un voltaje 7.4V el LM350 ni es la mejor opción, ya que, el voltaje mínimo del regulador, como circuito de corriente constante es de 4.25V.
Si a ese voltaje se le suma 3.2V del LED, supera los 7.4V de la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## espadarota (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola gracias por vuestras respuestas y perdón por la tardanza en responder, he estado algo liado estos últimos días 

Me he leído el datasheet y la verdad que me ha aclarado por lo menos el funcionamiento del LM.

Pero hay algo que sigo sin comprender. 
¿La tensión de salida máxima del regulador no es la máxima de entrada, en este caso 8V?
Me refiero a la tensión entre Vout y el negativo.

He modificado el esquema según los ejemplos del datasheet, a ver que os parece.
He renombrado las resistencias: R1, R2 y R3

Saludos.



Subo esta otra versión con D2 en la posición original.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 25, 2015)

R1es muy bajo, debe ser 220 o mas.

Lo que no entiendo es por que quieres regular voltaje,  cuando deberías regular la corriente del láser....


----------



## espadarota (Ene 25, 2015)

Pues es verdad. He estado leyendo un poco mas y lo que necesito es regular la corriente del laser ... jajaja

Si es que, de donde no hay no se puede sacar...

Bueno aquí va otra versión del circuito, parecida a la primera en la que creo que regularé la intensidad.

Según tengo entendido al conectar así el LM actúa como regulador de corriente.

El condensador lo he dejado con interrogantes porque no estoy seguro de la capacidad que le tengo que poner.

He encontrado unos potenciometros de 2W en ebay bastante pequeños aunque muy caros. Te dejo el link: http://www.ebay.es/itm/POTENTIOMETE...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5afe4e039b

Saludos.

Edito: Vale, lo acabo de entender, esto no va a dar mas de 1.25 A en la vida, porque el potenciometro tendra un mínimo de 1 ohm si es que no tiene mas.
Pues ahora ya si que estoy perdido del todo, como al principio.
Mi idea era poder hacerlo regulable, y veo que, por lo menos de esta forma no va a poder ser...

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2015)

No me acuerdo de memoria pero juraría que ese circuito está mal. No regula nada.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2015)

Para limitar la corriente, tiene que haber una resistencia entre el terminal de salida y el de ajuste, pero la carga deberá ir al terminal de ajuste, no al de salida.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 25, 2015)

Yo haría algo así, y me olvidaría del lm.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2015)

Es más fácil usar el 317.

Si la corriente no le dá, resulta más sencillo usar un simple transistor (a lo sumo 2 para un darlington) en fuente de corriente usando un par de diodos como referencia de tensión (o un zener) para fijar una corriente o un pote en base como divisor para hacerla variable.


----------



## espadarota (Ene 25, 2015)

He encontrado este circuito diseñado aparentemente para este diodo laser en concreto.

Se supone que regula desde 100 mA a 2000.

A ver que os parece.

Una duda:

Según creo el potenciometro P1 del que habla en el esquema seria el de 4,7K no?

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2015)

Hola.

He asumido un LED de 3.4V - 0.72A´




Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 25, 2015)

espadarota dijo:


> He encontrado este circuito diseñado aparentemente para este diodo laser en concreto.
> 
> Se supone que regula desde 100 mA a 2000.
> 
> ...


Es lo que dibuje yo, y luego elaficionado, la diferencia está en los valores de resistencias, referencias de tensión y el mosfet en vez de transistores bipolares.
Pero la arquitectura es la misma.

Y si, el potenciometro es de 4,7k. 4k7


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2015)

Tenés muchas opciones, es cuestión de ver cual se adapta mejor a lo que buscas, con transistor lo podés hacer fácilmente sin necesidad de recurrir a un operacional, pero es cuestión de que lo analices vos.


----------



## espadarota (Ene 25, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos. En cuanto tenga algún componente que me falta lo iré probando y ya os comentare que tal va la cosa.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## espadarota (Feb 7, 2015)

Que tal.

Ya tengo todos los componentes excepto los potenciómetros.

Me surgen unas dudas sobre el circuito, os comento:

1.- En el circuito que subí en el post #50 se hace referencia a los dos potenciometros como P1 y P2. Según pone, P1 limita la corriente máxima mientras P2 sirve para ajustarla.
¿Cual es P1 y cual es P2?

A ver si me equivoco; creo que P1 es el de 4K7 y P2 el de 6K8.

2.- ¿Con P1 al máximo obtendría la mínima intensidad tope?

3.- ¿Los potenciómetros da igual el sentido en el que los conecte? Me refiero, siempre que por ejemplo en el caso del 4K7 conecte bien la patilla central, las otras dos da igual la posición no?

4.- ¿El LM358 necesito alimentarlo con 8V+ y 8V- para que funcione o con conectar solo la parte que aparece en el circuito es suficiente?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## slug1987 (Abr 21, 2015)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Marioxcc: el voltage no tiene fluCtuaciones de mas de 5%, y la carga tampoco, con la resistencia no ocupa mas.
> pero si quiere un limitador de corriente aqui hay uno muy sencillo


 
TENDRAS un circuito para led de 10 Watt y 32 volt


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2015)

¿Que corriente, la clave es la corriente?
Los led de 10W que he tenido eran de 800mA a 1A mas o menos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 24, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que corriente, la clave es la corriente?
> Los led de 10W que he tenido eran de 800mA a 1A mas o menos.



La corriente para este led seria 10W/32V=0,3125A


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 24, 2015)

slug1987 dijo:


> TENDRAS un circuito para led de 10 Watt y 32 volt



Y a que tensión(de red) conectarías el circuito.
Cuando dices 10 watt, ¿te refieres a 1 led de 10 Watt o a 10 de 1?

Podrías leer esto, mientras te dan más información.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/500-leds-10-mm-blancos-220v-7522/index9.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/led-220-volt-3657/


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 13, 2015)

Aquí hay un ejemplo.

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------

